# Have a new baby girl (and funny story)!!!



## DanaS (May 28, 2014)

So after 7 hours of arduous labor our 7 lb 8 oz baby finally arrived at 3:42 AM 3/22/15 and she is SOOOOOOOOOOOO cute! My hubby actually fights with me to hold her, it's so adorable! When I went in I was told I would possibly need a c section but fortunately didn't need one. 

As for the funny story, well, it wasn't funny at the time, in fact I was a little upset but can laugh about it now. While I was pushing my husband was at the top of the bed holding my hand when my GYNO said she could see her coming my hubby decided to take a peek to see what was going on, well, as soon as he did HE FAINTED!!! Just passed out and hit the floor. One of the nurses actually went to check on him. Fortunately he didn't hit the chair or anything and was only out for a few seconds but at that moment god I was so upset lol. 

He got up and held my hand again and said (I'm not looking down there again)

She is the most adorable thing ever and one thing I like about my husband is that he's not strict on gender roles and he's really looking forward to teaching her stuff like how to use tools, fix cars, and other stuff. 

Oh, and I did text my daughter telling her I was in labor, but of course, she didn't show. Oh well.

I'm still recuperating and typing this in my bed but I will post more later!


----------



## DanaS (May 28, 2014)

Oh, forgot to mention her name: Cadance. My hubby suggested it and I liked it a lot, he's really good at ideas.

Till the day I die I will never let him live down him fainting while I was giving birth though, lol.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Haha, that is a funny story. Did he wake up in time to see her being born? congrats!!!

I don't know your story so have no clue what you mean about your older child, but a new baby is always cause for celebration, so congrats .

ETA: P.S. Totally jealous about your 7 hours of labor. 47.5 and 26 here, both ending in C-sections. I still have trouble getting over that.....


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Congrats on your new baby girl. I'll bet she is cute!! 

Your husband fainting is classic. :rofl:


----------



## RoseAglow (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats on your new daughter, Dana!


----------



## DanaS (May 28, 2014)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Haha, that is a funny story. Did he wake up in time to see her being born? congrats!!!
> 
> I don't know your story so have no clue what you mean about your older child, but a new baby is always cause for celebration, so congrats .
> 
> ETA: P.S. Totally jealous about your 7 hours of labor. 47.5 and 26 here, both ending in C-sections. I still have trouble getting over that.....


Yeah, fortunately he was able to wake up in time. It's pretty funny because he's a strong, tall muscular tough looking guy too. Yet the site of a child being born drops him to his knees lol. 

If you want to see my story just look at my previous topics, they're a dozy. Hey, when I had my first daughter at 20 I was in labor for 22 hours and was actually much more difficult and painful, had morning sickness the whole she bang. At 44 I was really worried it would be much worse and worried about gestational diabetes and such, thankfully had nothing to worry about. 

BTW, in case you didn't know I am married to a man 16 years younger; 29 so that should tell you something lol.


----------

